# Replacing a Legend



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

By way of background, my brother adopted a daughter about four years ago. She turns 12 today and has been gung-ho about hunting for the past two years. Her father, my brother, doesn't hunt very much (mostly just those canned pheasant hunts or an odd deer hunt). I do hunt and am taking my niece out tomorrow for squirrel. Because it's a big day (her first hunt and her birthday) I'm giving her my Buck 110 I've had since I think I was 12. She's going to be thrilled (I hope) but now I need a new knife. I considered replacing the Buck 110 with a new one, but I want to see what other people think. When hunting or fishing the Buck was the only knife I ever used. I liked the simplicity but think I might like a change. Suggestions?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Why not keep your Buck & give her a new one?


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

Well, the Buck was a gift from my dad when I started hunting so it's kind of special to the family and she always admired it a lot. Plus being adopted she sometimes feels like an outsider. This is sort of my way of showing her she's just as much a part of the family as me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good job Sir! 

I too have an old Buck Knife, got it in high school 35 years ago. I like my KABAR and I have a couple of inexpensive Kershaws and Gerbers. But I am NOT a knife expert, I like what fits well in my hand and bag and one that I can keep sharp. If I was to buy a new one I would check out the Benchmades.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm not a knife expert but I have to say good going on introducing your niece to hunting and making her feel welcome to the family.


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks, but I really can't take credit for introducing her to hunting. She reads those Hunger Game books. I'm not really looking for expertise, just curious what other hunters are carrying.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It's hard to beat a good Buck. I personally like Gerber but it's what you like and what you are used to.


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

Hunting went well, borrowed a knife from a friend (and didn't use it). Probably shouldn't be trying to revive this thread but I do value everyone's opinion here. What do you all carry when hunting?


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

I'm another one who won't claim to be anything but a novice when it comes to knives. I carry a cheap Gerber everyday and have several other Gerber and Buck knives. Both folders and fixed. Carry what feels right to you. Sounds like the Buck you had meant something to you. Get another. It won't be the same, but will remind you of the original every time you use it. By the way, thank you for introducing a youngster to the sport.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Bark River Knives » Highland Special

I also like the Tops Fieldcraft a lot. But then again, I like Esee's... I can't start thinking about knives man, I'll go buy another one.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> Bark River Knives » Highland Special
> 
> I also like the Tops Fieldcraft a lot. But then again, I like Esee's... I can't start thinking about knives man, I'll go buy another one.


Yeah, I just bought another one an it was all meangreen's fault. He made me look it up, then, well, you know..............


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

I always carry my pre- 86 Buck Kalinga while in the field. It has always been a trusted friend and has always performed it's duties to perfection!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

A man's man will always have a Buck 110. He may have other knives too but he always has his Buck 110. I've got mine. Others have theirs. You should have yours.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like my Buck Odyssey, discontinued but they are still around on ebay.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Personally I've always preferred the Schrade LB7 over the Buck 110, I've just had better luck keeping an edge on it. That being said Schrade ain't what it used to be and if I were looking for an LB7 it would have to be an older one, check ebay if you're interested in one of those. For a hunting knife I always carry a sheath knife and have several to choose from. Most recently I've been favoring an old carbon steel Schrade Walden that belonged to my father, although I've also got an old Case Apache and a Buck 105. For a current hunting knife I've got a Kershaw which has a gut hook on it and a rubberized handle (can't remember the model), I don't use the gut hook although I have in the past and it does work. That knife holds an edge very well and isn't too bad to sharpen when it does dull, it's got a fairly heavy blade which I like since I tend to abuse knives. I've dressed a lot of deer with that blade and it's usually my go to knife for deer hunting.

Good job mentoring her as a hunter and it's great that you're handing down your old knife. Maybe you should pick up another 110 so you can have matching knives, maybe get them both engraved with your names so you'll be able to tell them apart and make it a little more special.

-Infidel


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank for the replies everyone! I've been looking at this buck vantage (made with s30v). Seems pretty good but I've not gotten the chance to actually hold one (which terrifies me frankly) any opinions on it?


----------

